# Just look at the legs on this



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.jfcampbell.us/anne/patterns/two_piece_coco_bonbon.pdf


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

fat fairies!! never heard of such things, but i want one now 
just like my shape hehehe


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I feel so much better than when I look at "Barbie"


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Where are they sold?


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

Those are adorable ... I can relate!
Yvette


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I want one of those they are so cute. Where does one find them?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's better than the legs they give Barbie!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG, they used my body for these dogs. UGH!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Vole61 said:


> http://www.jfcampbell.us/anne/patterns/two_piece_coco_bonbon.pdf


Those dolls made me laugh really hard,it's about time they made realistic looking dolls,it's just so funny,you don;t expect to see that lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks too familiar. lol


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

What the?!?!?!?!?!?!?! So funny!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

That has really made my day! Edna


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

It's about time. Not everyone is perfect.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure where to find them, but a google search for "Ball Joint Dolls" or "BJD" might have a site...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfortunate name -- I would call them Realistic Fairies. It's about time we saw a doll with a non- Barbie figure!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

I've said many times," Bikinis aren't for everyone."lol


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Might I add that I have seen much worse on real people??? What are they thinking? I guess that is a topic for a different forum. Sorry....


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

love those dolls. they could probably reduce the rising number of anorexia amongst todays children.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

there is hope for a pattern for us yet yeah


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Sooo funny


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Vole61 said:


> http://www.jfcampbell.us/anne/patterns/two_piece_coco_bonbon.pdf


Love them :-D Anyone know where to buy them?


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh me oh my oh! I've never seen anything like this! Finally, a doll that relates to real life!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that's what I call "thunder thighs"!!!! LOL


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

WOah,I need to put them on my frisge.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for showing me someone has larger legs than I do!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so glad that others found them as funny as I did


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally something that looks like a real person. I wish when they showed someone exercising they would use ordinary people and not skinny models. Richard Simmons , only person that did.
Everywhere that shows someone modeling, mannequins etc. are all skinny. Why can't they show some clothes the way they would look on a plus size person. Very few anywhere. :-(


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Where do you buy this doll? Would love to have one. I use to sculpture fairies and that would like nice with my collection.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep, thunder thighs alright. Much like many women too.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

So nice to see some "real" dolls for a change.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey, I'm sure we're related. We have the same thighs!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I love love love these!!!!!!!!!!! omg!...I am giggling...more dolls should be made just like this! does barbie even have knees? lol


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I want one too. I love them.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> fat fairies!! never heard of such things, but i want one now
> just like my shape hehehe


Well I got her beat! LOL they look more 'realistic' )


----------

